# hate your job?



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee2


i dread getting up every morning to come to this hell hole called A.A.A.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think we have some bad medicne at my place of employment. We do have a gosht. But then we are right on top of an Indian Burial spot. Every one is so grumpy. I try to be positive but sometimes I swear I feel like running out of there and never looking back. I'm glad there are three other employees that I truely like working with otherwise I would seriously look for a different job. Plus it helps I just got a raise.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol.. yea i just gotta raise 2... but my job sucks sooo bad lol... im a sales rep and also a customer service rep so i catch hell all day long lol... but i do get to sit up here all day lol soo thats a plus


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

well I work in retail. So it is MY fault that we didn't get the product in and MY fault prices are going up. I wish I got to sit all day I have to stand cause I work the customer service area ALOT. The only thing that helps is that I do have a great number of good customers that love me and make the day the more enjoyable.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

haha yea everything my fault 2


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

i'm a slave...i mean a nurse...lol j/k
i love my job, just hate the politics and the fact that we're always understaffed.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol.. i'd love my job 2 if we didnt have a supervisor and i was the only one who worked here...lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Retail and Sales huh?
Try working accounting, where you have to deal with peoples money and taxes they owe everyday. I am the one that does the audits too! SO when they owe the IRS bucko bucks its -MY- fault that I didn't catch it before they did their returns even though they are responsible for providing me with the correct information.

And doing bookkeeping, I got to watch several business's slowly go under this year because of the economy. I'm sure that was my fault too, I didn't make them enough money

Luckily I work for my father (spoiled, yeah) So the work enviroment itself isn't bad...I've known these people since I was a kid and the dogs get to come to work if I feel like bringing them. (sometimes I do, somehow having a snoozing pit bull in the office helps keep clients REALLy calm, lol)


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol... you win!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah well try working in accounts recievable having to call everyone and ask where our money is and then the boss looks at me like where's all of my money at........ it sucks but I love my job I have my own office and make pretty decent money compared too alot of people I get paid weither I'm there or not and it's a family owned business but I'm the only one that works there that isn't family so I have to listen to them grip about each other most days!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hell no, I let someone else deal with Accounts Recievable. 

I did offer to be the debt collector though. It gives me a chance to be mean to people, which is one of my fav ways to relieve stress. lol


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't really hate my job, but gawd I'm burnt out and could use a long vacation! A month long vacation right now would be nice!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Amen to that! A nice month long vaca in borah borah


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*Now I know*

Thanks Mikado! After all this time when I didn't get the stuff I wanted from the store I wanted to blame the one responsible. I am so glad its U oke: LMAO! Now I can justdrop you a note instead of all that yelling I do when I don't get my way! HEEHEEHEE:roll: 
Yeah I hate being blamed for stuff our of my control too. I am a nurse too- (omebody else form DE said they were too) and I think my favorite is being blamed for somebody dying after a terminal illness. That is my favorite! (Yes sarcasm is thoroughly injected here!)


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I LOVE MY JOB!!!!!


Being a fireman is great, we just had a 2 story fully involved house fire last night, worked from 2 am to 630 am on it but Loved it!, Hard work but LOVE IT!!

Being a farrier is good to.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Try working for a stock broker these days....That's what I do, I am registered too and get to deal with the clients who aren't happy because the stock market is down, but I really do like my job, great office and so many of the clients are so nice.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I am in retail too...... I soemtimes hate it and sometimes it's okay... I just had to tell a lady off the other cuz she was trying to be slick..switching tags. As soonas my husband gets on his feet I am going to school to be a nurse.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yeah.... the ol tag switching do people honestly think that the workers of the place are so stuid we don't know what our products are priced? I get that too and now the company I work for is so DUMB they implemented a customer is always right. We are not to question the prices if they said it is cheaper we are suppose to change it for them. Like I'll follow that one....NOT.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I hate my job to a degree. I am a phlebotomist so I am not loved any ways...hahaha. Some people call me the hospital vampire...lol!!!
My problem is not drawing blood from kids but adults. They get down right childish and mean when I have to do my job. I have been pinched, slapped and spit on by adults. Kids you just hold them down and still in a few minutes later I am done.
Other than that I love my job,esp. going to the labor and delivery ward. I love to see the new babies, and they are the easiest patients I have.


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Well I am a supervisor at a call center for customer service.... So you all think you got it bad, when poeple get mad at you and dont want to talk to you anymore I have to talk to them, and I cannot hang up on them or be rude or the least bit smart to them in any matter I have to apologzie for their stupidity. GG


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

TheBoss said:


> Well I am a supervisor at a call center for customer service.... So you all think you got it bad, when poeple get mad at you and dont want to talk to you anymore I have to talk to them, and I cannot hang up on them or be rude or the least bit smart to them in any matter I have to apologzie for their stupidity. GG


POOR THING.....LOL!!! I could not have your job. I know what you mean when you have to suck it up and be nice to very rude people.
I am told all the time by older patients that if I mess up I will be sued.
Thank the lord I have malpractice insurance.....I have never been sued..so I must be doing something right.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Many you guy got it bad. I get paid to play with these all day lol..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

someday I can leave this job behind. I get to audit a non-profit company that hasn't been done in 10 years and the former bookkeeper is refusing the give up files. its going to be a blast...I'm so excited <----note sarcasm.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Many you guy got it bad. I get paid to play with these all day lol..


Lord my job really does sucks now...looks like fun.
Has the kangaroos tried to "box" you yet?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Lord my job really does suck now...looks like fun.
> Has the kangaroos tried to "box" you yet?


Jack thinks I am part of his mob and when I try to leave the area he will come after me. If I stand in front of the pen with out coming in he will get angry and kick the fence. My husband has to escort me into the pen if the male is not put up so Jack really hates Jeremy ( my husband) for protecting me from him. They are the ones in the pics above.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Jack thinks I am part of his mob and when I try to leave the area he will come after me. If I stand in front of the pen with out coming in he will get angry and kick the fence. My husband has to escort me into the pen if the male is not put up so Jack really hates Jeremy ( my husband) for protecting me from him. They are the ones in the pics above.


Thats funny...your poor hubby. At least your loved girl!!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Oh yeah.... the ol tag switching do people honestly think that the workers of the place are so stuid we don't know what our products are priced? I get that too and now the company I work for is so DUMB they implemented a customer is always right. We are not to question the prices if they said it is cheaper we are suppose to change it for them. Like I'll follow that one....NOT.


I say screw the customer alwyas right . I don't give it to them.... and we have that policy too...lol. Thye always claim someone else did it. Come I wasn't born yesterday.

Another I get is I found this on the 2.99 rack (and the tag says 5.99). I don't think so. I would like to ask them if it's okay if I charge them 9.99 for it cuz that is the rack they found it on even though the tag says 5.99.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Hell no, I let someone else deal with Accounts Recievable.
> 
> I did offer to be the debt collector though. It gives me a chance to be mean to people, which is one of my fav ways to relieve stress. lol


Also a good way to lose customers...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I actually got laid off of my piece of  Accounting Supervisor job in mid June and found a way better job a week and a half later. So far, I love my job, and not just because I have one, but because I am kept busy all day long and I don't have the time to watch the clock and think "is it 5:30 YET?"

Sorry, not really keeping in spirit with the original intent of the thread....lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

If they aren't paying their bill they aren't really a contributing customer anyway. I'd rather they go waste someone elses time

I am a clock watcher, especially in the off season There really isn't a whole lot for me to do. Once in a while an audit comes across my desk and there is the usual bookkeeping, Other than that I am on here all day lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> If they aren't paying their bill they aren't really a contributing customer anyway. I'd rather they go waste someone elses time
> 
> I am a clock watcher, especially in the off season There really isn't a whole lot for me to do. Once in a while an audit comes across my desk and there is the usual bookkeeping, Other than that I am on here all day lol


I don't know, I supervised the collections department and I always felt that the phrase "You catch more flies with honey than you do vinegar" was a good analogy. There are always going to be customers who are late with their payments, and it doesn't always mean they are bad customers. JMHO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't hate my job, but I hate parts of it. I assist a realtor who represents banks. I love all of the cool crap I get from homes that people leave behind and all of the cool pockets of jacksonville i get to see, but I hate dealing with the people who are losing their homes. I hate serving the papers to let occupants know that they have been foreclosed on... Some banks offer a program called Cash For Keys where they give the occupant 100-800 for removing their personal belongings on a certain date before the eviction. 100-800 isn't a whole heck of alot to get a new lease on life... Alot of people cry, alot people get angry, and a rare few are greatful. I hate eviction day where people ignore all of the notices and you actually have to have the sherrif kick them out and all of their belongings go to the street curb. I feel like a real jerk when landlords don't pay their mortgages and still collect tenants rent... it falls straight back on the responsible tenant. There's alot of irritation in this line of work though too. There are many people who just refuse to do any more than their regular 9 to 5 (if they even have one at all!) I get so upset when I see homes where they've had children and you look at the unsanitary conditions that they were living in. I hate the bums who refuse to shower in restrooms to get a job because they know they can go party it up off of Myrtle Ave. in these vacant homes where drugs are if not free, very cheap. As a result, I have to go 75 miles out to inspect properties, get approached by prostitutes and crackheads, just to drive 75 miles back to the office get ahold of contractors to send out to secure the property for the 5th time within a 2 month time span and go all the way back and take moooore pictures of the additional damage and mess that was left behind ( we have anywhere from 15-40 properties at a time). In this line of work you don't see too many honest, dedicated, hard working americans... at least not yet... There is such an increase in work since 2006. it has almost doubled (i love the pay, but I'm seeing waaaay too many homeless).


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

i don't hate my job. actually i enjoy coming to work every day. i do 3d metal printing, some of you all have seen some of the things that i have printed. each day is different and i learn something new every day even though i've been doing this job for 6 years. plus i'm making a good wage, what more could someone ask for!!! that is why janet only has to work 3 days a week 5 hour a day, she can't stand her job, she is a server!!! i'd hate that job too, i can't stand people in the retail business, i did that for 15 years(sold jewelry). don't get me wrong there are days that i don't enjoy, either to busy or to slow, and some of the people that i have to deal with each day but heck that is every where.


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Unemployed...and Hating it!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

MPRO112 said:


> Unemployed...and Hating it!


same as my husband


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm going to start putting out feelers I hope I can find a different job. My job is really bad since the boss hired a young girl (almost 21) as a shift team leader she thinks she is something and can talk to you how ever she feels cause she is above you. Hardly anyone likes her. Yet the boss thinks she is great well I suppose he would she tells him everything that eveyone says. The asst manager hates her and wont talk to her. I know Donnie (Asst.M) will give me a good refence.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

EFFECTIVE May 1, 2008 

NEW OFFICE POLICY

Dress Code:

1) You are advised to come to work dressed according to your salary.



2) If we see you wearing Prada shoes and carrying a Gucci bag, we will
assume you are doing well financially and therefore do not need a raise.



3) If you dress poorly, you need to learn to manage your money better,
so that you may buy nicer clothes, and therefore you do not need a
raise.



4) If you dress just right, you are right where you need to be and
therefore you do not need a raise.




Sick Days:
We will no longer accept a doctor's statement as proof of sickness.

If
you are able to go to the doctor, you are able to come to work.



Personal Days:
Each employee will receive 104 personal days a year.

They are called
Saturdays & Sundays.



Bereavemen t Leave:
This is no excuse for missing work.

There is nothing you can do for dead
friends, relatives or co-workers.

Every effort should be made to have
non-employees attend the funeral arrangements in your place.

In rare
cases where employee involvement is necessary, the funeral should be
scheduled in the late afternoon.

We will be glad to allow you to work
through your lunch hour and subsequently leave one hour early.




Bathroom Breaks:
Entirely too much time is being spent in the toilet.

There is now a
strict three-minute time limit in the stalls.

At the end of three
minutes, an alarm will sound, the toilet paper roll will retract, the
stall door will open, and a picture will be taken.

After your second
offense, your picture will be posted on the company bulletin board under
the 'Chronic Offenders' category.

Anyone caught smiling in the picture
will be sectioned under the company's mental health policy.




Lunch Break: (Love this one)

* Skinny people get 30 minutes for lunch, as they need to eat more, so
that they can look healthy.



* Normal size people get 15 minutes for lunch to get a balanced meal to
maintain their average figure.



* Chubby people get 5 minutes for lunch, because that's all the time
needed to drink a Slim-Fast.



Thank you for your loyalty to our company.

We are here to provide a
positive employment experience.

Therefore, all questions, comments,
concerns, complaints, frustrations, irritations, aggravations,
insinuations, allegations, accusations, contemplations, consternation
and input should be directed elsewhere.



The Management

Pass this on to all who are employed and let them have a good
laugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That was funny!!!!!


----------

